# Plumbersstock.com



## timmrick (Sep 25, 2017)

They shipped the wrong toilet. Based on their return policy, I had to place a new order with them of $50 more than the original order and they would only refund my original price ( after a number of emails over weeks). They would not authorize a FedEx pickup of the wrong toilet and I had to find a truck to haul the wrong toilet to FedEx.


----------



## rowanova (Aug 2, 2017)

1) Don't buy parts online. Sometimes voids manufacturers warranty anyways.

2) http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Timmrick you need to learn to READ Professional Plumbers Only !

you need to go to contractortalk.com for contractor questions


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

rowanova said:


> 1) Don't buy parts online. Sometimes voids manufacturers warranty anyways.
> 
> 2) http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


Shoulda hired a real plumber

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

